# Geforce FX 5200 TV out geht nicht



## Matrix Scripter (27. April 2005)

Hallo!
 Wie kann man den mit der Geforce FX 5200 einen Fernseher anschliessen?
 Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
 Ich hab schon die Kabel aber ich glaub ich muss im PC noch was anschliessen...

 mfG Matrix Scripter


----------



## Matrix Scripter (1. Juni 2005)

Es muss am Treiber liegen.
 Kann mir jmd helfen


----------



## McVader83 (1. Juni 2005)

Eine exaktere Beschreibung davon was du bereits getan hast und was genau nicht funktioniert, könnte uns helfen, dir zu helfen.


----------



## Matrix Scripter (1. Juni 2005)

ICh hab den neuen Treiber installiert(vom hersteller).
 und hab das Kabel angeschlossen (das gelbe..) 
 aber jetzt weiss ich nicht weiter


----------



## michaelwengert (1. Juni 2005)

Bei mir ist es so das du mit dem Gelben Stecker dann in den Ferseher rein mußt.
Wenn er keinen Eingang hat, dann gibt es Adapter für den SCART-Anschluß


----------



## Matrix Scripter (7. Juni 2005)

Hab ich ja aber es sieht so aus als wär da kein saft drauf...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juni 2005)

[spass]
Dann gehst Du fix zum Aldi und kaufst eine Tuete handelsueblichen Apfel- oder Orangensaft und packst diesen auf's Kabel.
[/spass]

So, Spass beiseite, Ernst kommt...

Ist der Ausgang vielleicht per Einstellung deaktiviert?
Ich mein ich erinnere mich dunkel daran, dass ich diesen Ausgang an meiner GeForce2 aktivieren musste bevor ich ihn nutzen koennte.


----------



## chmee (7. Juni 2005)

Schließ das gelbe Kabel (RCA, Cinch genannt) an den Fernseher, vielleicht über einen
SCART-Stecker, am Besten einen mit Ein-Ausgang-Schalter ( billig bei reichelt.de ).

Danach bei den erweiterten Grafikeinstellungen der GraKa die nView Einstellungen
probieren, zB "klonen".

mfg chmee


----------



## Matrix Scripter (7. Juni 2005)

also ich find nix wo ich etwas mit dem TV einstellen könnt...was meinst du mit klonen?


----------



## chmee (8. Juni 2005)

Beim Nvidia-GrafikTreiber gibt es einen Menupunkt, der heisst nView, dort
stellt man ein, was auf dem zweiten Ausgang, in Deinem Fall TV, gezeigt werden
soll. Die Einstellung "Klonen" wirft den Bildschirminhalt des primären Monitors
auf den TV-Out. Dabei werden alle Video-Formate im Vollbild gezeigt..

mfg chmee

**EDIT** kurz und bündig: Du suchst nicht nach TV, sondern nach
sekundärer Ausgang oder eben nView.


----------

